# RR: 16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83



## Trout

*1.	Gilels, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










2.	Richter, Leinsdorf (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










3.	Gilels, Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)










4.	Serkin, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1966)










5.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1962)










6.	Rubinstein, Krips (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










7.	E. Fischer, Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1942)










8.	Backhaus, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)










9.	Zimerman, Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










10.	Freire, Chailly (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(2005)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Gilels, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
2.	Richter, Leinsdorf (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
3.	Gilels, Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)
4.	Serkin, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1966)
5.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1962)
6.	Rubinstein, Krips (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
7.	E. Fischer, Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1942)
8.	Backhaus, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)
9.	Zimerman, Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
10.	Freire, Chailly (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(2005)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## 444mil

Kovacevich Davis is missing.


----------

